# Trường Giang Liên Tục Chê Nhã Phương... Xấu Trên Truyền Hình



## chunghanluong (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chuyện gì vậy Giang ca, sao ca ca liên tục chê bạn gái Nhã Phương vại, chẳng lẽ ghen tỵ khi em í đóng MV chung với dzai trẻ Nam Cường chăng=))))
Chia sẻ với khán giả tại trường quay, chàng ca sĩ gốc Quảng cho biết anh và Nhã Phương có cơ hội cộng tác, sau đó thân thiết hơn khi cùng nhau tham gia phim truyền hình "Những thiên thần áo trắng" vào năm 2009. Sau đó, năm 2011, khi chuẩn bị ra mắt MV "Lời hứa", anh ngỏ lời mời nữ diễn viên "Tuổi thanh xuân" vào vai nữ chính thì cô vui vẻ đồng ý. Nam Cường tự hào bản thân quen biết và thân với Nhã Phương trước cả Trường Giang và sau đó, nam khách mời cũng tiết lộ trong lúc theo dõi đoạn clip, nhìn ngắm những hình ảnh thuở thiếu thời của bạn gái, Mười Khó đã buộc miệng chê "hồi đó... xấu hoắc".
Xem ở đây nha bà con


----------



## langquen (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Phương ơi lâu dài tình ái đó không có trên trường giang đâu =)) ôi cười lộn mề


----------



## chuotcong (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hồi đầu thấy có đăng casting tuấn hưng, bằng kiều sao chưa thấy mọi người nhỉ


----------



## hoaihoang (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Phải nói Giang Ca dẫn cái show nào cũng đắt khách hết trơn à


----------



## nenduyenngam (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Buồn cười nhất lúc Nam Cường chém Giang ca câu ối hồi trước xấu quá. Giang ca không biết nói gì luôn =))


----------



## vomanhung (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Dễ thương quá trời. Ông Cường ông chặt nhiệt tình luôn ý. Mà có ai thấy tập này từ khách mời, đến ca sĩ, thí sinh đều bị chặt chém không nhỉ?


----------



## kimanhnam (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Ngoài tập anh Vinh ra thì các tập còn lại tính cho đến thời điểm này hát k giống đc 50%, nghe là biết liền


----------



## lienquannu (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

kimanhnam đã viết:


> Ngoài tập anh Vinh ra thì các tập còn lại tính cho đến thời điểm này hát k giống đc 50%, nghe là biết liền


Cả 4 vòng đoán đúng hết anh Cường ở. Tại vì nghe anh hát quen quá rồi


----------



## xươngnam (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Giọng anh Nam Cường hôm nay dễ nhận ra, e đoán đúng hết cả 4


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Sao tập này coi trên tivi không được.. hình và tiếng cứ bể ,nhảo hết trơn. Cứ giật giật....


----------



## nguyenlinhha (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Năm sau mời phương mỹ chi làm ca sĩ chính đi ạ... cô bé tài năng là hiện tượng âm nhạc chắc có nhiều ng hát giống lắm..hjhj


----------



## phamthuygiang (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hic tội nghiệp cho a Giang quá cơ, tập này bị chặt quá ah. Ai đời cứ lôi Nhã Phương ra để chặt không ah )


----------



## dangha (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Giang ca làm mc chuong trình rat rat hay luon á. !!


----------



## phandinhminh (19 Tháng mười hai 2016)

sao chương trình này k mời kyo làm ca sĩ giấu mặt nhỉ ? thấy cũng nhiều người hát giống kyo lắm ak, hi vọng mùa sau ctrinh mời kyo nhé.


----------



## tocquang (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

a Giang như đứng hình khi coi mv cua Nhã Phương, chắc chỉ ước gặp em sơm hơn )


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Phương Mỹ Chi ngày càng duyên dáng, hóng ẻm tham gia chương trình này


----------



## justforlaugh (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

casting sao kỳ quá, hem ai hát giống Nam Cường :|


----------



## moonlight2528 (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

chẹp chẹp...a Giang bị xử chỉ còn biết ngướt mặt lên trời hỏi tình là chi, dễ thương quá :x


----------



## saylalala (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

đúng là Mười khó, tập này ảnh khó thiệt :d


----------



## Pham_Man_Duy_Uyen (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

haha


----------



## trambichngoc (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

mắc mệt -_-


----------



## Ninalee (3 Tháng một 2017)

tập này vui quá trời


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

Vui nhất là xem tập của Ca sĩ Dương Ngọc Thái


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (12 Tháng một 2017)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Vui nhất là xem tập của Ca sĩ Dương Ngọc Thái


nó chặc chém zữ quá mà phải hông nà =))


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

Đúng rồi có ca sĩ Ngọc Sơn tham gia nữa, ngồi cười đau cà ruột


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (12 Tháng một 2017)

Tập này nhìn pé Phương Mỹ Chi mà giật mình., lớn quá trời ơi


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> nó chặc chém zữ quá mà phải hông nà =))



Hahaha. Người ta phát triển nhanh mà =))


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (12 Tháng một 2017)

Mình nhớ xem tập nào mà có Dr.Beo diện nguyên bộ beo luôn mới đau


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

Ổng thích đi theo mốt tone ghê ta =))


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (12 Tháng một 2017)

Chứ gì nữa tập này hình như của Ca sĩ Lương Bích Hữu phì phải


----------



## chibaby010592 (12 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Mình nhớ xem tập nào mà có Dr.Beo diện nguyên bộ beo luôn mới đau



Sai bét rồi ba ơi, tập đó là tập của Ca sĩ Uyên Trang đó =))


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (12 Tháng một 2017)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Ổng thích đi theo mốt tone ghê ta =))



Ủa zị hả, nhầm lẫn rồi. hahaha


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (15 Tháng một 2017)

) đóng clip với người khác mà, Nam Cường chứ có fai ổng đâu mà ko chê xấu


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (15 Tháng một 2017)

H đang hóng clip tuần này


----------

